# Introducing two labs (Picture heavy)!!



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Finally I'm getting around to posting about my two girls back at home. I only see them about 1/2 the year since I'm away at school for the other half. I just got back to school after a month of being with them. Here are some pictures of my girls! They are littermates and are a little over 5 years old.

Sadie:
The good dog! We went down to pick up her sister and ended up bring home her as well. My mom picked the breeder, but now that I look back, I don't believe she picked a very good one, but we still love them nonetheless. 















































Next up is Sydney:
She's the bad dog of the bunch. She was the runt of the litter and has separation anxiety (from mom). We still love her, though. We tell her that she's lucky she's cute.




















































Here's some of the two of them together:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You have two gorgeous girls. It must be hard to not see them more often.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Your dogs are so cute! Its funny, Sydney is the girl with separation anxiety and she does seem to have a worried look on her face alot...she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It is hard not to have an animal by your side everyday. I am now on my way to getting my own GR pup in late spring and he/she will be able to come with me to school next year!

Jax's Mom- Yep, she always seems to look worried, doesn't she?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Your girls are beautiful. They must get so excited when you come home!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Totallly darling! I loves me a labbie!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Very pretty girls.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!!
I am a sucker for chocolate labs. They're so cute.
I was in ireland 3.5 years ago and STILL to this day remember the chocolate lab outside the restraunt at the giants causeway.
i turned to my friend "do you think they'll let me take that on the bus?'


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the picture where Sadie is looking at Sydney's butt.


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful girls...I miss my black lab.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They make a great looking pair.


----------



## Diah (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. Really very beautiful. I loved your both dogs. Both are awesome. . .


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They're adorable!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks very much! The two are quite the pair.

FinnTastic-
I love that picture too! Sadie is looking at her sister and thinking, 'Really?' Sydney sleeps all the time. She'll sleep all night, then when my mom gets home from working nightshift, she'll sleep with her all day too.


----------



## County JR (Sep 26, 2010)

Are they both wearing e-collars?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Those are their invisible fence collars!


----------

